# Today Value Bet



## supernova88 (Mar 2, 2017)

Sevilla vs Bilbao
Bilbao +1 Ball @1.84 (asian Handicap) 7/10


Az Alkmaar vs Cambuur
AZ -1 Ball @ 1.85 (asian Handicap) 7/10


----------

